# 2023 nissan z release



## dickrankoc (6 mo ago)

hey there, does anyone know around when the new nissan z will be released? im located in new jersey if that helps


thanks


----------



## anns (May 3, 2021)

Also curious about that. I already wrote to nissan usa customer services on this website with this question but unfortunately didn't get the clear answer yet. What in your opinion would be the waiting time for this model after all???


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

Not 100% sure what is meant by "release"....but I presume you mean take delivery??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

piste said:


> Not 100% sure what is meant by "release"....but I presume you mean take delivery??


Release means shipped to Nissan dealers from the factory.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Our Lot Manager tells me there's a shipment of '23 Z's in LA right now on its way to dealers. Our dealership is slated to get exactly _one_. There won't be many of them (240 total units is my understanding) and I pretty much guarantee the dealer asking prices will be $10K or more above MSRP.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

Bossbotroll...how does it feel to be a machine?


----------

